# Wyeast 2001 Pilsner Urquell



## Duff (8/3/07)

Can someone give the Whitelabs equivalent of WY2001 Pilsner Urquell? A few of the comparison charts posted by Stuster and others doesn't have it listed. Then again, could be a limitation on the forum search engine <_< 

WLP800 Pilsner or WLP802 Czech Budejovice?

Cheers.


----------



## yeungnut (8/3/07)

Duff,

The equivalent Whitelabs is:WLP800 Pilsner Lager Yeast.

Checkout the link below for comparisons between wyeast and whitelab strains and which breweries they are sourced from. 

Mr Malty yeast strain comparisons

Cheers


----------



## Duff (8/3/07)

800 it is then.

Cheers.


----------

